# How many of you overloaded your work truck and actually were worried?



## Apex_Corner (Jul 16, 2015)

The equivalent of bringing in all the groceries at once! Except it'll cost you $$ If there's a mishap. Scheduling took an unexpected turn so we needed those roofing bundles asap. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPYhKhhxU-I

So, how many of you had to put a larger payload and caused worrisome?
Those of you who do 2 trips, get on out of here with your functioning truck! :glare:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

piss poor planning....

then you have to hump them on the roof.....:laughing:

this is why pro supply companys provide roof top delivery.....

but wtf....young, dumb and full of......:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I only doubled the towing capacity of my f350 a couple times. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I only doubled the towing capacity of my f350 a couple times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


good thing it was a ford...:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i've had a pickup loaded several times that at night, you could do an i beam inspection of an overpass at 70 mph.

on edit....that's only hauling 3- 16" M.J. gate valves.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

griz said:


> good thing it was a ford...


Good thing I have air bags in the back. 

I have remembered why they call them fix or repair daily. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Thought I did a bunch of times removing my own asphalt driveway before I got my dump trailer, but according to the weight on the dump receipts I was right around max payload. Ram 1500 springs are like spaghetti noodles.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Poorly loaded, not so much overloaded. Could have thrown the weight forward and it would have rode better.


We used to overload the farm trucks beyond belief. Since I ran the elevator I got to see by just how much.


----------



## Apex_Corner (Jul 16, 2015)

griz said:


> piss poor planning....
> 
> g


I couldn't agree more :laughing:
And if only time permitted a Pro supplier delivery!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've gotten 2000lbs on my racks of composite decking. Here's about 1800.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Apex_Corner said:


> The equivalent of bringing in all the groceries at once! Except it'll cost you $$ If there's a mishap. Scheduling took an unexpected turn so we needed those roofing bundles asap.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPYhKhhxU-I
> 
> So, how many of you had to put a larger payload and caused worrisome?
> Those of you who do 2 trips, get on out of here with your functioning truck! :glare:


air bags cost 300 bucks. haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Running 70 psi in my airbags here to keep level. , 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> I've gotten 2000lbs on my racks of composite decking. Here's about 1800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did something similar when I was much younger and starting out on my on. I had an old 2W Chevy Astro van that I made an aluminium roof rack for. I had a long pallet of hardy soffit put onto it and drove 1.5 hours to site. We made it but I am sure I was on the frame..

Drove that Astro a few more years..it bounced like a Mexican jumping bean.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Somewhere I have a picture of my old Dakota loaded up with block and 4x4s for a raised garden. It was only about a 10 minute ride home

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It wasn't so much the weight...


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I've worried about getting stopped by the DOT a few times.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A pallet of bricks into an E150 doesn't count, because it isn't a truck.:whistling


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Depends are you overload if your at max payload and max towing at the same time


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That’s why I have an f350.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

A few years back I did a job in Titusville FL part of the work was a new roof, hurricane repair work so building supplies were in short supply and shingles were few and far between, the local roofing supply would not sell any shingles to out of town contractors.

So I was staying there in a old Ho-Jo across the river from the shuttle launch pad and I could see the shuttle sitting there, we would leave Friday night and return Sunday night we just kept the hotel room 7 days.

So in order to obtain the shingles I picked them up one Monday morning from St Petersburg and drove across the state 180 bundles in the back of the van a ford e350 :blink: I had removed most everything out of the rear but that was a real scary trip the steering was so light it felt like the tyres were bearly in contact with the road.

As a side note Titusville is not that large of a town but the day of a shuttle launch the freeway going there was backed up and every place you could park folks were parked, we came off the roof a 2 o'clock and could not buy a cold drink from the store they were sold out.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That’s why I have an f350.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning Wood said:


> That’s why I have an f350.





Morning Wood said:


> That’s why I have an f350.


LOL....echo, echo, echo, echo, echo


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Had too much dirt in the dump trailer, tore the receiver off my 02 Cummins. 
After the fact found out there was a recall on the receiver for that year only. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I’ve never over loaded my Excursion......:whistling

Tom


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I've gotten 2000lbs on my racks of composite decking. Here's about 1800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That looks like a mattress balanced on a bottle of wine.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I remember I went to the mason yard to get a load of sand for a g/f's dad who was building a stone wall for her.

New Dodge 150 only a few months old maybe.
Yard guy backed me up to the sand pile, then got the loader and dumped a load in the bed. 
Truck only dropped a few inches, so I told him put a little more in.

As soon as I pulled away from the pile the truck just dropped.

I jumped out and looked and then we figured out, the yard guy backed me into the pile so my bumper was resting on the pile as he was loading.

I was mad and g/f was apologizing all the way back to her house.

Let's just say she made up for it that night:laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Just as word of caution... A contractor I used to know was involved in an accident due to an overloaded truck. Seems that a guy was picking up a bunch of sod to complete a landscape project.

The sod farm warned against putting the whole order on 1 truck, it was a F450 or maybe an F550. Anyway the driver insisted it be loaded, and on down the road he went.

The overloaded truck lost control on a curve, (could not steer), and hit another vehicle head-on, one of the people involved died at the scene, the other lived.

The guy who died was a well known and respected landscaping contractor, he had a good business, was well liked. His wife had passed a couple of years earlier, (cancer), and he was raising his kids on his own.

The kids were pretty much left homeless, and a friend of mine took them in and adopted them.

*The guy driving the overloaded truck was in the country illegally,* he somehow was allowed out of jail to await trial.....He skipped out and went back to Central America.

Apparently he also came back across the boarder and is/was working in a different State with a new fake ID.

Sorry to put a bummer on this "overload" thread, but seriously..think about the consequences that might be involved.

Hey, I'm not gonna tell you that I have never run heavy, but when your front wheels are nearly off the ground, you have to employ some common sense.

The OP should have never put that truck on the highway, the yard should have never loaded it. Irresponsible on both ends. 

My family drives those very same roads occasionally, and I don't appreciate the humor of this guy...:no::sad:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

fjn said:


> That looks like a mattress balanced on a bottle of wine.




The racks will take it. Been loading that much for 14 years on it without any incident. The weakest part is the beds sides crushing. 

I'd get it delivered but most of my jobs are in the boonies usually on gnarly hill. Too tough to get a lumber truck up there.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Apex_Corner (Jul 16, 2015)

tgeb said:


> Just as word of caution... A contractor I used to know was involved in an accident due to an overloaded truck. Seems that a guy was picking up a bunch of sod to complete a landscape project.
> 
> The sod farm warned against putting the whole order on 1 truck, it was a F450 or maybe an F550. Anyway the driver insisted it be loaded, and on down the road he went.
> 
> ...


Damn, That's terrible. I really hope those kids are doing better these days. 
I understand what you mean, There are definitely boundaries when it comes to this type of stuff as well as common sense playing a role. I would never drive on the highway with a serious overload or if i didn't feel comfortable enough. Common sense isn't so common now. People don't know how physics works...mass, velocity, acceleration, affected handling etc.. But I never hit the highway and the site was 10 mins away. Like others said this was not a serious "overload" more of me showing what the truck is capable. Anyway, I apologize for the humor as I can see where you're coming from. Have a good one!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> The racks will take it. Been loading that much for 14 years on it without any incident. The weakest part is the beds sides crushing.
> 
> I'd get it delivered but most of my jobs are in the boonies usually on gnarly hill. Too tough to get a lumber truck up there.
> 
> ...




I get all that that rack and truck can handle it. The biggest concern,throws the balance of truck off the charts,making it way top heavy. Dangerous IMHO.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> The racks will take it. Been loading that much for 14 years on it without any incident. The weakest part is the beds sides crushing.
> 
> I'd get it delivered but most of my jobs are in the boonies usually on gnarly hill. Too tough to get a lumber truck up there.
> 
> ...


Very true. I some what built my own rack to go around my canopy, just ordered some 6 inch steel to mount to my bed side (should have got aluminium) 
drilling I noticed it's just doubled up sheet metal with some adhesive between them. 1998 dodge 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

I do this, 3 times a year.

The truck doesn't really like it, but it does it. ~8 miles between farms, all flat and all back roads.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Huh, a Nissan with a gooseneck. Seen it all now. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

XJCraver said:


> I do this, 3 times a year.
> 
> The truck doesn't really like it, but it does it. ~8 miles between farms, all flat and all back roads.


That's not crazy, that's completely retarded.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Huh, a Nissan with a gooseneck. Seen it all now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Inner10 said:


> That's not crazy, that's completely retarded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Eh. For now, it's a "do the best you can with what you've got" kinda' thing. 

I've been truck shopping, just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Site only 10 minutes away? You could have been safer and done it faster if you would have made 2 trips and not wasted time doing the video.


Apex_Corner said:


> Damn, That's terrible. I really hope those kids are doing better these days.
> I understand what you mean, There are definitely boundaries when it comes to this type of stuff as well as common sense playing a role. I would never drive on the highway with a serious overload or if i didn't feel comfortable enough. Common sense isn't so common now. People don't know how physics works...mass, velocity, acceleration, affected handling etc.. But I never hit the highway and the site was 10 mins away. Like others said this was not a serious "overload" more of me showing what the truck is capable. Anyway, I apologize for the humor as I can see where you're coming from. Have a good one!


Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

guessing those bales weigh 900-1000 lbs. he's got 7-8 ton back there, not good, but i've hauled and seen a LOT worse. 

trailer looks like tandem axle, non duals. 

he's heavy, but if he's got good brakes on the trailer, driving back roads...i'd do it.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

dayexco said:


> guessing those bales weigh 900-1000 lbs. he's got 7-8 ton back there, not good, but i've hauled and seen a LOT worse.
> 
> trailer looks like single axle, non duals.
> 
> he's heavy, but if he's got good brakes on the trailer, driving back roads...i'd do it.


Some of these guys have never driven in farm country. I could tell you stories of things I've seen some of these farmers around here pull on back roads.:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

fjn said:


> I get all that that rack and truck can handle it. The biggest concern,throws the balance of truck off the charts,making it way top heavy. Dangerous IMHO.




What exactly could a top heavy truck do that's unsafe if it's not going to buckle? It certainly isn't going to tip over. Driving matters. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

XJCraver said:


> ...Eh. For now, it's a "do the best you can with what you've got" kinda' thing...


see that you are a "building official"....

you cut guys slack on the job with that same attitude?...:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

META said:


> The material is generally strapped together. The banding would break before the materials would move disjointed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I band material all the time, doesn't mean those few boards in the middle will always stay put. Especially slick composite decking. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> They can't drop it in the driveways. It's too much weight. Lumberyard won't accept liability for cracked driveways. A forklift leaves massive black marks. They don't just wash off either. Been down that path. Not to mention There's just some roads the drivers won't chance. I can drive almost to the gate. And I split the loads on the racks, tie off each side with bolted on rachet straps. There's 3 on each side.
> 
> When it comes to composite, I always go through the pile to make sure the bottoms are prestine as well as the tops. That's important when building balconies where the bottoms are exposed. Getting a delivery means the kids in the yard are picking them out. If I'm going to return bad boards I might as well just deliver myself.
> 
> ...


I bet they have one ton trucks with flat beds, pull up to the drive and have jose and Gustavo hump the lumber. 

I don't know any yard that doesn't have a cab and chassis truck for stuff like that. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I bet they have one ton trucks with flat beds, pull up to the drive and have jose and Gustavo hump the lumber.
> 
> I don't know any yard that doesn't have a cab and chassis truck for stuff like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




That doesn't address the quality coming from the yard. Do people not read wtf?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

And no it doesn't make sense to have my guys who aren't brown unload a flatbed. Might as well unload my truck.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The other point is I don't get to choose what truck they use to deliver with. They always have several stops on one load.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> My racks are rated to carry as much as the truck. That's according to Rack - it.


Completely irrelevant to the safety discussion. Get back to me when you find that they claim the vehicle will be just as stable as OEM with the load perched way up there.



Californiadecks said:


> The other point you are making that's not true is you are trying to say I said it's just as dangerous to carry a load lower. I never made that claim.


Nope, never said that. I was addressing your apparent denial that the higher load is less safe. Since you've acknowledged that it is, we have nothing to argue about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Completely irrelevant to the safety discussion. Get back to me when you find that they claim the vehicle will be just as stable as OEM with the load perched way up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apparent to who? You. Means nothing. I'm not responsible for what you assume. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Completely irrelevant to the safety discussion. Get back to me when you find that they claim the vehicle will be just as stable as OEM with the load perched way up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never acknowledged it wasn't. That's on you. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> The other point is I don't get to choose what truck they use to deliver with. They always have several stops on one load.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Bull. I can request whatever truck I want or need something to come out on. 

Who has time to pick through lumber? I don't cull 500bf of cherry, I order some extra, my supplier knows what I want and they send it. Quality drops, I go elsewhere. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Bull. I can request whatever truck I want or need something to come out on.
> 
> Who has time to pick through lumber? I don't cull 500bf of cherry, I order some extra, my supplier knows what I want and they send it. Quality drops, I go elsewhere.
> 
> ...




Why would what you do, have anything to do with me? Not a God damn thing. 

It's not that they don't have the quality. What they consider is good and what I consider is good are two different things. Why? When I can just get a will call on the way home. I make sure my load comes from a new unit. The guys loading trucks don't care like I do.

Going to another lumberyard for what? A different kid that works the night shift? 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> I've gotten 2000lbs on my racks of composite decking. Here's about 1800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change of subject.

How do they get the load down on the cross braces since the side rails are higher. The forks drag out across the rails as they set it down??


Second photo a few posts back...One lift at the very end and the other end is already in place???


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Why would what you do, have anything to do with me? Not a God damn thing.
> 
> It's not that they don't have the quality. What they consider is good and what I consider is good are two different things. Why? When I can just get a will call on the way home. I make sure my load comes from a new unit. The guys loading trucks don't care like I do.
> 
> ...


Of course not, the only way in the world is Mike's way. Anything else is not going to cut it. 


I live in podunk IN, they will bring me what I want how I want and they will pick up the extras. 

Are people too good in sunny SoCAl to actually provide a great service to their customers? 

Ladder racks are for ladders. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Of course not, the only way in the world is Mike's way. Anything else is not going to cut it.
> 
> 
> I live in podunk IN, they will bring me what I want how I want and they will pick up the extras.
> ...




They aren't ladder racks. They are designed for lumber. I searched specifically for racks that can withstand a lot of weight. Those racks are 15 years old. And yes there's nothing you have posted that I haven't already done. I've been building these things for 15 years. I know more about my business than most anyone. Especially you. 

You don't think I've crossed all these bridges before? Everything you've mentioned has been tried. Everything. What I'm doing now is exactly what is best for me. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Of course not, the only way in the world is Mike's way. Anything else is not going to cut it.
> 
> 
> I live in podunk IN, they will bring me what I want how I want and they will pick up the extras.
> ...




And yes my business is ran my way and only my way. That's how it works. It's good to be king. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> Change of subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They use two lifts 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I love it when you get sand in your gina.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I love it when you get sand in your gina.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




That's it? That's all you have left? :laughing:


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> That's it? That's all you have left? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's all I need. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That's all I need.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




No it isn't.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You know what I like about you Warner? 







Not a gawd damn thing. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

So if the truck racks aren’t being over loaded and the truck isn’t being overloaded there shouldn’t be much to argue about.

Damn it!!! I wasn’t going to say anything


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jay hole said:


> So if the truck racks aren’t being over loaded and the truck isn’t being overloaded there shouldn’t be much to argue about.
> 
> Damn it!!! I wasn’t going to say anything




Exactly. I asked the rack manufacturer what can the racks handle. He said anything the truck can handle. The weakest link isn't the racks, it's the bed side rails. I never load more than 2000 lbs. It's evenly distributed. Having 20' boards hanging out the bed is much more dangerous. In fact it's stupid. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> You know what I like about you Warner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may cry. Probably not though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MATE !


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Whole house framing package? Delivered

Big addition? Delivered

On delivered loads we seperate ABC. Too many Cs or worse get exchanged by the yard. 

Small addition/ deck ect... we pick it up, with a flat bed or goose neck, cull the lumber and deliver ourselves. We charge for it so it's a non issue. 

We don't use truck racks we have a bunch of trailers, if it was a city maybe id get racks


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Whole house framing package? Delivered
> 
> Big addition? Delivered
> 
> ...




My service area of Orange County and some of LA is 7 million people. My yard sends out multiple trucks a day. I don't have the pleasure of telling them which truck I want my material delivered in. 

So it makes sense for me to just do a will call where I can control the quality. This is just one run there's many of these daily coming out of my yard. There's no way in hell I can dictate their operations department. 










Not not saying I never get loads delivered. Sometimes it makes more sense. 

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I changed lumber yards two years ago because of problems with composite delivers. Old yard used moffits and damaged Trex on two decks in a row. 

New yard only uses crane trucks. Way better delivery and they can usually drop over a fence. 

Luckily for me I live and work outside the big city so delivery’s are easy. Most jobs I end up with my truck and two trailer on site.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

pinwheel said:


> Some of these guys have never driven in farm country. I could tell you stories of things I've seen some of these farmers around here pull on back roads.:whistling




They are also the people that lose limbs trying to get machinery unstuck.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> They are also the people that lose limbs trying to get machinery unstuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Off topic a bit, but I think that lesson has been (mostly) learned. Accidents still happen, but it is definitely not as prevalent as it was. Hanging out with my Grandpa and Great-grandpa when I was a kid in coffee shops, at tractor dealers, parts stores, etc., every one of their buddies had a finger or two missing. Great-grandpa himself was missing two knuckles off his pinky finger. Everybody had a piece or a part missing back in those days. 

Go to those same places today, you don't see that near as much. And I don't think it's because the machinery is that much safer - I think it's because those old guys kicked us square in our asses when they saw us put our hands somewhere they didn't belong.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Don’t know if it’s posted earlier or not but what kind of ladder racks are those mike? 

I have been casually looking and most have a rating of around a 1000-1700 lbs 

The one brand that I do like is designed with drop downs to allow a single forklift to set long items down without interference, but if I remember they only had a 1k load rating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Windycity said:


> Don’t know if it’s posted earlier or not but what kind of ladder racks are those mike?
> 
> I have been casually looking and most have a rating of around a 1000-1700 lbs
> 
> ...




You won't find a stronger rack than Rack-it. They are material racks. I couldn't get the drop down racks due to my toolboxes. But now I use a trailer I may be able to lose the saddle boxes. They won't give you a rating. They do tell you they handle what the truck can handle. They are correct. I have real world experience to vouch for them. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> You won't find a stronger rack than Rack-it. They are material racks. I couldn't get the drop down racks due to my toolboxes. But now I use a trailer I may be able to lose the saddle boxes. They won't give you a rating. They do tell you they handle what the truck can handle. They are correct. I have real world experience to vouch for them.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Ok that’s good to know, not sure if I want to put a rack on my truck or not but if I do it would be nice to be able to occasionally put longer steel (12-18ft) I beams up there. 

They usually weigh in around 1k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

XJCraver said:


> Off topic a bit, but I think that lesson has been (mostly) learned. Accidents still happen, but it is definitely not as prevalent as it was. Hanging out with my Grandpa and Great-grandpa when I was a kid in coffee shops, at tractor dealers, parts stores, etc., every one of their buddies had a finger or two missing. Great-grandpa himself was missing two knuckles off his pinky finger. Everybody had a piece or a part missing back in those days.
> 
> Go to those same places today, you don't see that near as much. And I don't think it's because the machinery is that much safer - I think it's because those old guys kicked us square in our asses when they saw us put our hands somewhere they didn't belong.




Or..........it's because America hardly makes anything now,factories are getting as scarce as a hen's tooth. Just read in today's paper,tariffs are closing down the metal box manufacturer Stack On.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the pissing match is boring. 

I am interesting in the learning moment Cali; how did they use two forklifts to load the rack? did the second one sneak around the front and lift high while the first dropped and backout out?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

XJCraver said:


> Off topic a bit, but I think that lesson has been (mostly) learned. Accidents still happen, but it is definitely not as prevalent as it was. Hanging out with my Grandpa and Great-grandpa when I was a kid in coffee shops, at tractor dealers, parts stores, etc., every one of their buddies had a finger or two missing. Great-grandpa himself was missing two knuckles off his pinky finger. Everybody had a piece or a part missing back in those days.
> 
> Go to those same places today, you don't see that near as much. And I don't think it's because the machinery is that much safer - I think it's because those old guys kicked us square in our asses when they saw us put our hands somewhere they didn't belong.


Bullsh!t. We are better at bolting body parts back on.

My old man lost his first finger to the first knuckle.when he was 18 from hand driving a well. The stump was just perfect for tamping his pipe.

When I was 21 or so, I dropped a tailgate on a Ford pickemup, and it jolted a faulty ignition switch, backed into a wall, and severed my right forefinger t 2nd knuckle. My Favorite DO sewed it back on, warning I'd likely never use it and eventually have to have it cut off.

It works perfectly.

7 years ago, I got the forefinger on left hand lopped at first knuckle, urgent care doc sewed it back on, and I have a hard time fining the scars.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Bullsh!t. We are better at bolting body parts back on.
> 
> My old man lost his first finger to the first knuckle.when he was 18 from hand driving a well. The stump was just perfect for tamping his pipe.
> 
> ...


Coming from a family of farmers I can say missing limbs were routine in the past, so I gotta agree with that. Even the dog was running around on three legs after a sickle accident. 

A contractor I know did the usual f-up and cut his thumb off on the table saw. Wasn't long before he was back at work with the thumb working again. Served as a stark warning to me.

I had an industrial accident machining rotors with an on the car lathe that chewed up my finger just enough to damage the nerve. The surgeon cut nerve from my wrist and put it in my finger.


Face off for real...

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2018/...ond-chance-3-years-after-suicide-attempt.html


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

AustinDB said:


> the pissing match is boring.
> 
> I am interesting in the learning moment Cali; how did they use two forklifts to load the rack? did the second one sneak around the front and lift high while the first dropped and backout out?



Here you can see there's no driver on the lift he went to get the other lift. The other lift grabs an end lifts it high enough to get the forks out on the first lift. Easy peasy.












Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You can barely see the second lift in this pic.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike.
_______________


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Bullsh!t. We are better at bolting body parts back on.
> 
> My old man lost his first finger to the first knuckle.when he was 18 from hand driving a well. The stump was just perfect for tamping his pipe.
> 
> ...



That could be it. All I know is that I go to the same places today that I did back then, and you definitely don't see the missing digits near as much. So either we're better at not stickin' 'em where they don't belong, they're better at sewing 'em back on, or a little bit of both.


----------

